
What Do People Use the Internet for in the EU? - infodocket
https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/products-eurostat-news/-/DDN-20190124-1
======
ggm
There's an activity not on that list, which undoubtedly forms a significant
part of the bitstreams. Often isochronic mpeg encoded data. Futurama observed
it's a significant part of the internet experience in the future too

------
yesenadam
_Asking_ people what they use the internet for seems a bit pointless. Well,
it's a great way of finding out what they _say_ they use it for.

